# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Voedselallergie herkennen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Het aantal voedselallergieën is de voorbije 5 jaar verdubbeld!* 

Wist u dat deze allergieën op verschillende manieren aan het licht kunnen treden? 


*Hoe is de sterke stijging van het aantal voedselallergieën te verklaren?* 

Volgens de Vereniging voor Astma en Allergie, is het aantal gevallen van voedselallergieën de voorbije 5 jaar verdubbeld. Op dit ogenblik heeft zowat 4% van de bevolking last van een voedselallergie. Bij de kinderen is dat ongeveer 10%. Hoe is dit fenomeen te verklaren? Er worden twee redenen aangehaald.

■De consumptie van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen was vroeger een lokale kwestie. Tegenwoordig volgen voedingsgewoonten meer en meer een internationale trend. Zelfs in België worden kiwi's of sesamzaadjes gegeten!
■We eten steeds vaker producten uit de voedingsmiddelenindustrie. Zo worden onze levensmiddelen dikwijls aangetast door bewaarmiddelen of door allergenen die onder meer gebruikt worden tijdens het productie- of verpakkingsproces.


*Hoe treedt een voedselallergie aan het licht?* 

Een voedselallergie is te herkennen aan symptomen op de huid, aan de spijsvertering en aan de luchtwegen. Ze kan uitgebreide reacties uitlokken in het hele lichaam. De eerste allergische reacties verschijnen tussen enkele minuten en enkele uren na het eten van het voedingsmiddel in kwestie.


*Allergische reacties op de huid*

***Het kan om netelroos gaan: de huid jeukt en er verschijnen rode plekken (zoals bij aanraking van netels). Die plekken verdwijnen snel en verschijnen op een andere plaats.

***Het oedeem van Quincke: deze bijzondere vorm van huiduitslag wordt gekenmerkt door een zwelling van het gezicht, de lippen en de oogleden. Soms zwellen ook de tong en de keel, wat kan leiden tot ernstige ademhalingsproblemen: dit is een noodgeval!

***Eczeem (of atopische dermatitis): vrij klassiek bij kinderen, veroorzaakt dit eczeem, jeuk, huiduitslag, alsook rode en vochtige plekken. Het probleem doet zich vooral voor op de wangen, het voorhoofd, de oren en onder aan de duim. Soms ook op de romp, in de elleboogplooien, achter de knieën, op de billen en de hoofdhuid.


*Allergische reacties aan de luchtwegen*

***De neus is getroffen: een verstopte neus, jeuk, zonder de niesbuien te vergeten.

***Ook de ogen zijn getroffen: ze zijn rood, prikken, jeuken en tranen.

***Als de longen getroffen zijn, leidt de voedselallergie tot een astma-aanval met ademhalingsmoeilijkheden en kortademigheid.


*Let op de anafylactische shock*

Hier gaat het om een levensbedreigend spoedgeval dat een injectie van adrenaline vereist. Dit zeer ernstig gevolg van voedselallergie kunt u herkennen aan symptomen aan de mond, de keel en de ademhaling, die gepaard kunnen gaan met een daling van de bloeddruk en zelfs met bewustzijnsverlies.


*Goed om te weten*

De hierboven beschreven symptomen komen dikwijls tegelijkertijd voor.

Bij baby's leiden allergische reacties eerder tot huidproblemen en spijsverteringsstoornissen.



(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Duidelijk artikel  :Smile:  
Ik krijg rode nultjes, last van mijn maag en rode ogen als ik iets verkeerds gegeten heb... vooral die bultjes en bijbehorende jeuk houden lang aan... soms denken mensen door mijn rode ogen dat ik stoned ben... 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Wat lijkt me dat vervelend zeg...zo kun je dus niet eten wat je wilt,ookal heb je daar héél veel zin in?? Pff ....
Heb je dat enkel bij vlees of ook door andere voedingsmiddelen??

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Voor zover ik wist was het alleen bij rood vlees, maar nu is het bij alle soorten vlees... gelukkig niet bij andere voedingsmiddelen.  :Smile:  
In mijn klas zat een meisje die geen zetmeel mocht, die moest allemaal rare en niet lekker smakende dingen eten, we (klasgenootjes en ik) dachten omdat ze zo dun was eerst dat ze een eetstoornis had, maar bleek dus allergie te zijn. Ze had een keer iets gegeten waar zetmeel in zat en moest gelijk zo'n prik hebben omdat ze anders in shock kon raken... 
Ben ik blij dat ik gewoon vlees allergie heb  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Goed en knap van je dat je het zo positief opvat lieverd, maar lijkt me toch héél erg vervelend...
nooit 's zin in een lekkere biefstuk?
Laat mij dan maar rug/zenuwpijn hebben, ik zou héél moeilijk kunnen omgaan met niet alles mogen/kunnen eten.

Liefs 'lekkerbek' Ag Xx  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Ik geloof dat mijn omgeving (de vleeseters onder hun) er meer moeite mee hebben dan ik... ik was altijd al meer vis eter dan vlees eter... maar tuurlijk mis ik een gehaktbal, zelfgemaakte cordon bleu ed wel... maarja liever zonder dan 1,5 dag last ervan hebben  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je lieverd!!

Xx Ag

----------

